# [2014] Interval International E-plus



## chellej (Feb 24, 2014)

Just got my new interval gold brochure for my Shell vacation club membership and saw an interesting option that I have not heard of before and wondered if this is new or if anyone has used it.

It is called E-plus.  The description from the brochure:_Put more change in your exchange. With E-plus, you can retrade up to three times for a low one-time fee of $49.  Change destinations, resorts and/or travel dates--until 24 hours before checkin.  Book E-plus within five days of receiving your confirmation to take advantage of the flexibility this benefit offers._

This would have saved me a lot of exchange fees over the years when things change.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 24, 2014)

It is relatively new. Do a search on 'E-Plus'. There have been several threads. I am an avid user of E-plus but there are some quirks that II fails to disclose.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 24, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It is relatively new. Do a search on 'E-Plus'. There have been several threads. I am an avid user of E-plus but there are some quirks that II fails to disclose.



One quirk is especially disconcerting.  I have a week at Marriott's Newport Coast Villas that is now within 60 days, close to 30 days now, and I want to re-trade it, but I cannot re-trade past the next 60 days.  It's not limiting me to 60 days after the check-in date of the week, as it should, or up to a year, as I thought it was going to when I booked the week.  So I am better off canceling my week at two weeks before to get a window further out.  

It's maddening.  There is no explanation anywhere about this, and if there is now, there wasn't when I got that exchange.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 24, 2014)

Cindy, that is not the way it should work.  When I had to do it, it allowed me to book up to 60 days past the check in date and then I could immediately go another 60 days and a final 60 days. I saw something that was about 140 days from my exchange with eplus.  It blew all my exchanges so now if anything happens, I think it will still let me retrade but I have to pay the full exchange fee again.  

Did your original exchange expire in the next 60 days?  If so eplus won't allow you to go beyond the original expiration date.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 24, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> One quirk is especially disconcerting.  I have a week at Marriott's Newport Coast Villas that is now within 60 days, close to 30 days now, and I want to re-trade it, but I cannot re-trade past the next 60 days.  It's not limiting me to 60 days after the check-in date of the week, as it should, or up to a year, as I thought it was going to when I booked the week.  So I am better off canceling my week at two weeks before to get a window further out.
> 
> It's maddening.  There is no explanation anywhere about this, and if there is now, there wasn't when I got that exchange.



Is this an exchange using a non-flex deposit where you added E-Plus? I have never heard of an E-Plus retrade being limited to 60 days from the current day. This sounds like a flex limitation on the deposit used.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 24, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Is this an exchange using a non-flex deposit where you added E-Plus? I have never heard of an E-Plus retrade being limited to 60 days from the current day. This sounds like a flex limitation on the deposit used.



But if you are trying to do any retrade within 59 days of checkin, your retrade is limited to the 59 day window based on the day you are trying to confirm the exchnage. I don't know if Cindy has EPlus or is just trying to do a regular retrade. Perhaps it makes a difference?

It is also my understanding that the 59 days is based on when you are trying to confirm the exchange. Not from the checkin date of your confirmed exchange. So if I have an exchange for April 5th and I call today to do a retrade, I can only retrade for exchanges through April 24th as that is 59 days from today. I can't try to confirm an exchange through June 3rd (which is 59 days from April 5th)

This is to prevent a confirmation made within flex can't somehow come out of flex limitations. If I could retrade today for a June 3rd week, I could then immediately  cancel the trade take a cancellation replacement and it will now magically not have any 59 day restriction.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 24, 2014)

Ha.....I just got caught up in this tonight when I was searching for a retrade and went looking for the "rules"  Because in "my history" next to e-trade on this confirmation it says "3 retrades remain - expiration 4/19/15"   But, when searching tonight I am limited to nothing later than 6/17/14.

In my case:
1st and only confirmation done on 10/14/13 for stay 04/19/14.
I am now in the less than 59 day class.  Which limits me to only 60 days after my original.   Not what I expected.

I do wonder if I retrade to something say June 1st - if my 60 days starts again or if 6/17/14 is final.  I'm thinking they will add another 60 - but I sure don't want to test it!!!

Anyway...for those interested........


7. (a) For Members who wish to change their Host Accommodations
subsequent to receiving a Confirmation, but without canceling their
Confirmation, E-Plus is available to allow Individual Members to
“retrade” their original Confirmation, up to a total of three times for
different Host Accommodations and/or alternative vacation periods,
upon the payment of an additional fee. The use of E-Plus may be
purchased at any time commencing at the time an exchange request
is initially placed and continuing up to five (5) days following the
issuance of a Confirmation, so long as the purchase is prior to the
first date of occupancy of the Host Accommodations and the Host
Resort is in good standing with II.* E-Plus may be used to secure up
to three (3) retrades of the Member’s Host Accommodations and/or
vacation periods, at any time up to 12 months after the first date of
occupancy of the Host Accommodations of the original Confirmation
(the “E-Plus Usage Window”). Once established, the E-Plus Usage
Window does not change upon any subsequent retrade.*
(b) When transacting an E-Plus retrade, the member may view available
Host Accommodations and a Confirmation will be instantly issued if
the desired accommodations are available at the time the retrade is
initiated. Retrade requests may be made by online or by telephone.
6(c) (i) When the Member transacts an E-Plus retrade 60 days or more
from the first date of occupancy of the Confirmation or, if applicable,
previously issued retrade, he or she will be entitled to select
available accommodations with travel dates any time up to the
expiration of the E-Plus Usage Window.
(ii) *When the Member requests an E-Plus retrade 59 days to 24 hours
prior to the first date of occupancy of the Confirmation or, if applicable,
initial retrade, the Member may only select from accommodations
that have occupancy dates commencing up to 60 days after the first
date of occupancy of the Confirmation or previously issued retrade.
Any subsequent retrade request may only be for Host Accommodations
with occupancy dates 60 days or less prior to the first date of
occupancy of the current retrade.*


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 24, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> But if you are trying to do any retrade within 59 days of checkin, your retrade is limited to the 59 day window based on the day you are trying to confirm the exchnage.
> 
> It is also my understanding that the 59 days is based on when you are trying to confirm the exchange. Not from the checkin date of your confirmed exchange. So if I have an exchange for April 5th and I call today to do a retrade, I can only retrade for exchanges through April 24th as that is 59 days from today. I can't try to confirm an exchange through June 3rd (which is 59 days from April 5th)
> 
> This is to prevent a confirmation made within flex can't somehow come out of flex limitations. If I could retrade today for a June 3rd week, I could then immediately  cancel the trade take a cancellation replacement and it will now magically not have any 59 day restriction.



Plus is different then regular flex change.  If you have flex change going in it won't change it but if you have a regular deposit with plus and you cancel within the 60 days the restriction is 60 days from checking in and will follow to the next eplus retraded as 60 days from that check in.  So at that point even though you might have an exchange for 95 days out you are still restricted to 60 days later or any time earlier than the current check in date.

This is my real life example from my history.
On Aug 23 I made an exchange for January 17 (eplus was new.  I added it)
On Dec 10, 2013 I knew I wanted to retrade for an available week May 24, 2014.  This is how I did it.
On Dec 10, I eplus re-traded for March 16 (58 days after the original check in and 96 days from Dec 10)
On Dec 10, I eplus re-traded for May 10 (55 days after then current check in and 151 days from Dec 10)
On Dec 10, I eplus re-traded for May 24 (14 days after then current check in and 165 days from Dec 10 and 127 days from the original check in date.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 24, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Plus is different then regular flex change.  If you have flex change going in it won't change it but if you have a regular deposit with plus and you cancel within the 60 days the restriction is 60 days from checking in and will follow to the next plus retarded as 60 days from that check in.  So at that point even though you might have an exchange for 95 days out you are still restricted to 60 days later or any time earlier than the current check in date.



Good info. I had thought of this being a possibility and edited the first paragraph of my prior post "I don't know if Cindy has EPlus or is just trying to do a regular retrade. Perhaps it makes a difference?"


----------



## Kdjk5467 (Feb 25, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It is relatively new. Do a search on 'E-Plus'. There have been several threads. I am an avid user of E-plus but there are some quirks that II fails to disclose.



You need to search for "e plus", "e-plus" finds nothing. That took me some time to figure out. Must be the "-"


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kdjk5467 said:


> You need to search for "e plus", "e-plus" finds nothing. That took me some time to figure out. Must be the "-"



Searching for "EPlus" without the space is also good.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 25, 2014)

I actually use google for tug searches. It is far more efficient. If you simply do a google search for "e-plus tug" it will return the thread hits for e-plus, Eplus, and e plus. Adding "tug" to anything will result in a good thread search on google.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I actually use google for tug searches. It is far more efficient. If you simply do a google search for "e-plus tug" it will return the thread hits for e-plus, Eplus, and e plus. Adding "tug" to anything will result in a good thread search on google.



I usually add "site:www.tugbbs.com" to my Google Searches when trying to search the forums. One can also use the TUG Google Search feature here.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 25, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I usually add "site:www.tugbbs.com" to my Google Searches when trying to search the forums. One can also use the TUG Google Search feature here.



Nice! I didn't know of that feature. Thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 26, 2014)

> But if you are trying to do any retrade within 59 days of checkin, your retrade is limited to the 59 day window based on the day you are trying to confirm the exchnage. I don't know if Cindy has EPlus or is just trying to do a regular retrade. Perhaps it makes a difference?



Yes, this is my issue.  I traded into Newport Coast before E-Trade Plus was available, months ago, so I think you can get a retrade for the regular exchange fee.  We are going to Maui that week, and two of our kids wanted this week originally, and now one of them is only staying one night in that area, so a full week is overkill.  One of our sons would love to go, but our daughter-in-law found out two months ago that she is going to have a baby (Yay! another grandbaby for us), but her pregnancy is high risk, so she is nervous about being away from home.  

It's late March, so for weeks it has been within 60 days.  I thought the re-trade thing would work in my favor.  I cannot believe the terrible trading power of my week now, when it had top trading power before.  The week is a 2014 Willow Ridge Plat.  The trading power is awful.  If I could get anything good, I could talk Rick into five days somewhere, but we are going to be on Maui at the end of March.  I would use the week, if we were not on Maui.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 26, 2014)

Is the trading power actually awful or can you just see 59 days out? I know with E-plus the trading power of the original deposit is locked in and it does not change. I assumed this would be the case on a regular retrade but in your situation you are limited to flex so I didn't think trading power mattered much.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 26, 2014)

The trading power of my WR Plat week is now terrible at < 60 days out.  My Sheraton Broadway Plantation is quite a bit better at the same < 60 days out. The SBP is still a deposit I have yet to use.  

I don't see even the Marriott resorts close in now, unless they are very small units.  I am thinking of canceling it with II with a phone call and see if that helps.  A replacement week used to have the same trading power of the original.  I had awesome trading power before.  

We can always use it to go to Orlando in November, but retrading limits me to less than 60 days.  I am annoyed.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 26, 2014)

That is very, very strange. Setting aside the retrade a normal deposit less than 60 days should see almost everything. With a retrade it should be retaining the original trading power. Something isn't right with what you are experiencing on both issues.

I would go for a replacement week if there isn't a fix. It ends up costing the same.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 26, 2014)

I just did a test. I compared a 1BR at Grande Vista with a 3/21/14 check-in with a 3BR at Grande Vista with a 3/20/15 check-in. They both see the same Marriott units during the current 59 day flex window.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 26, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Plus is different then regular flex change.  If you have flex change going in it won't change it but if you have a regular deposit with plus and you cancel within the 60 days the restriction is 60 days from checking in and will follow to the next eplus retraded as 60 days from that check in.  So at that point even though you might have an exchange for 95 days out you are still restricted to 60 days later or any time earlier than the current check in date.
> 
> This is my real life example from my history.
> On Aug 23 I made an exchange for January 17 (eplus was new.  I added it)
> ...



Thank you for posting this...great information.

As long as the original exchange is with a "normal deposit" you can make this work as you did....even under 59 days. 
As long as your new date is within 180ish (170 would be better because of resort checkin days) days of the original check in date, you will be able to make this work.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 26, 2014)

chellej said:


> Just got my new interval gold brochure for my Shell vacation club membership and saw an interesting option that I have not heard of before and wondered if this is new or if anyone has used it.
> 
> It is called E-plus.  The description from the brochure:_Put more change in your exchange. With E-plus, you can retrade up to three times for a low one-time fee of $49.  Change destinations, resorts and/or travel dates--until 24 hours before checkin.  Book E-plus within five days of receiving your confirmation to take advantage of the flexibility this benefit offers._
> 
> This would have saved me a lot of exchange fees over the years when things change.


Yes, it certainly seems to be a good thing when your plans are not firm, or life gets in the way.
IMO I feel it is so much better then IIs insurance, it allows you to use your deposit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 26, 2014)

Which begs the question: Is retrade going to turn into e-trade Plus?  I have the opportunity to retrade the week, and if I do that, can I then retrade two more times?  Just wondering if anyone has done it.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 26, 2014)

I think the retrades are the same as they always have been you just had to call in to do it in the past.  I am not sure that they will limit the times.  As long as you are willing to pay the exchange fee.  All restrictions are going to follow onto the next retrade.  

An FYI: I was able to add eplus to a replacement week.  It was an unrestricted replacement week so the only restriction that stayed with it was the one year expiration date from the cancellation date.  In your case the flexchange and expiration date would follow even if you got a replacement week and added eplus.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 26, 2014)

I concur. 

A regular retrade and E-Plus are different. You could add E-Plus to your replacement week for the fee but I am not sure it will do much good with a flex restricted replacement. 

Like tschwa2, I added E-plus to a replacement week that originated from a deposit that was not eligible for E-Plus. The expiration date on the replacement week superceded the E-Plus expiration date. It would validate the date range twice. The first time it forces to the E-Plus expiration and then it forces again to the earlier replacement expiration.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 26, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Which begs the question: Is retrade going to turn into e-trade Plus?  I have the opportunity to retrade the week, and if I do that, can I then retrade two more times?  Just wondering if anyone has done it.



You would have to cancel and get a cancellation replacement week and then do a trade with that to add EPlus. YOu can't add EPlus to a retrade since the original trade was done more than 5 days ago.



tschwa2 said:


> I think the retrades are the same as they always have been you just had to call in to do it in the past.  I am not sure that they will limit the times.  As long as you are willing to pay the exchange fee.  All restrictions are going to follow onto the next retrade.



You don't have to call to do a retrade without EPlus. You can still use the Start Retrade link. The only difference is, if you don't have EPlus you pay the full exchange fee. There is no limit, except the number of full exchange fees you are willing to pay.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 26, 2014)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by tschwa2  View Post
> I think the retrades are the same as they always have been you just had to call in to do it in the past. I am not sure that they will limit the times. As long as you are willing to pay the exchange fee. All restrictions are going to follow onto the next retrade.





> You don't have to call to do a retrade without EPlus. You can still use the Start Retrade link. The only difference is, if you don't have EPlus you pay the full exchange fee. There is no limit, except the number of full exchange fees you are willing to pay.



I know you don't have to call now.  What I was saying is that even before the "start retrade" button appeared  (August 2013), you could still retrade, just at that time you had to call.  The rules for retrades are the same as they have always been, only now you don't have to call to do it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 26, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> I know you don't have to call now.  What I was saying is that even before the "start retrade" button appeared  (August 2013), you could still retrade, just at that time you had to call.  The rules for retrades are the same as they have always been, only now you don't have to call to do it.



Thanks for clarifying, sorry that I miss understood your post.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 27, 2014)

I had not exhausted my 3 E-Plus retrades until today. Once you do the last retrade E-plus disappears and it defaults to a regular retrade without the E-Plus expiration date.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 15, 2014)

I went and found this older thread because I am contemplating a last minute e-trade and wanted to ensure I understood any consequences before I did it.

Original Deposit:  made a year in advance, the week given was April 5, 2014.

I exchanged on 10/15/13 andpurchase E-Trade plus for 4/19 1BR at a Marriott 
On 03/14/14 I e-Traded to get 4/19 2BR at same resort

Now,  I have an option to stay somewhere else that I may prefer.

If I cancel this exchange all together, then I am out exchange fee and I get my original unit back - but can only use during flex time.  Assume I still have the original 2 or 3 years to use it during flex (can't remember if II gives you 2 or 3)

If I e-Trade plus it.  I can only etrade within the next 60 days.   But, then I could e-trade one last time for again 60 days out.    So, basically I am now forced to use it in 120 days, but no loss of exchange fee.

Or, I suppose another option is to call II and "re-trade" with another exchange fee into something say November of this year.  Can't do this online because don't have a regular re-trade option - just the E-Trade one.

Is this correct?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2014)

mdurette said:


> I went and found this older thread because I am contemplating a last minute e-trade and wanted to ensure I understood any consequences before I did it.
> 
> Original Deposit:  made a year in advance, the week given was April 5, 2014.
> 
> ...



If you cancel, your cancellation replacement is only good for one year from when you cancel. Not like an original deposit where it is good for two years after checkout of the deposit.



> If I e-Trade plus it.  I can only etrade within the next 60 days.   But, then I could e-trade one last time for again 60 days out.    So, basically I am now forced to use it in 120 days, but no loss of exchange fee.



Can you add EPlus to your exchange? You are outside the 5 day window to add EPlus. So I don't think you can add it to your current confirmation. You have to cancel, then exchange using the cancellation replacement week then add EPlus to that new trade. So you have to pay another full exchange fee no matter what.



> Or, I suppose another option is to call II and "re-trade" with another exchange fee into something say November of this year.  Can't do this online because don't have a regular re-trade option - just the E-Trade one.
> 
> Is this correct?



This is correct. Though don't you have a Start Retrade button on the My History page of the II website? That


----------



## mdurette (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks - there is one point that I think was overlooked with your response.   I already have E-Trade Plus on this exchange.  Purchased when I did the original exchange.  So, answers to these two may be different.

If I e-Trade plus it. I can only etrade within the next 60 days. But, then I could e-trade one last time for again 60 days out. So, basically I am now forced to use it in 120 days, but no loss of exchange fee.  

Or, I suppose another option is to call II and "re-trade" with another exchange fee into something say November of this year. Can't do this online because don't have a regular re-trade option - just the E-Trade one.
Answer to your question:  No, I only have an E-Trade start.  not a re-trade button.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2014)

mdurette said:


> Thanks - there is one point that I think was overlooked with your response.   I already have E-Trade Plus on this exchange.  Purchased when I did the original exchange.  So, answers to these two may be different.
> 
> If I e-Trade plus it. I can only etrade within the next 60 days. But, then I could e-trade one last time for again 60 days out. So, basically I am now forced to use it in 120 days, but no loss of exchange fee.
> 
> ...



Okay, that makes sense. You can't do another retrade for further out than 60 days. There is no need to do so. Even a full fee retrade wouldn't let you retrade outside the current 60 day restriction.

So your only option is to retrade for 60 days up to three times. The furthest out your third retrade could be would be 180 days out as you are limited to a 60 day EPlus retrade each of the three times.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 15, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Okay, that makes sense. You can't do another retrade for further out than 60 days. There is no need to do so. Even a full fee retrade wouldn't let you retrade outside the current 60 day restriction.
> 
> So your only option is to retrade for 60 days up to three times. The furthest out your third retrade could be would be 180 days out as you are limited to a 60 day EPlus retrade each of the three times.





Thanks again....so I have it correct. 
Honestly....think it may be best to just cancel and have a year to use in Flex than only 120 days to use in Flex (since I have already retraded once).   Forfeit of the exchange fee worth it to me to have the extra time.


Important fact that has been mentioned, but worth mentioning again.   E-Trade Plus is a cool tool for exchanges.    But, once you are within 60 day window, it isn't that attractive anymore.   This isn't really "clear" on II marketing for the feature.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 15, 2014)

I never reported what happened with my exchange I was struggling with retrading via the website.  I still couldn't get anything to retrade the way I could with a rep on the phone.  

So..... 

I called II to cancel the week, and I told the II rep I just wanted a week in November at Marriott's Cypress Harbour, and he exchanged it for me and didn't charge me anything for the retrade.  He said the Marriott would disappear in seconds, and it did because I never saw it appear, and I watched all that day.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 16, 2014)

mdurette said:


> Thanks again....so I have it correct.
> Honestly....think it may be best to just cancel and have a year to use in Flex than only 120 days to use in Flex (since I have already retraded once).   Forfeit of the exchange fee worth it to me to have the extra time.
> 
> 
> Important fact that has been mentioned, but worth mentioning again.   E-Trade Plus is a cool tool for exchanges.    But, once you are within 60 day window, it isn't that attractive anymore.   This isn't really "clear" on II marketing for the feature.



4/19 is only 3 days away. I think you need to e-trade for something further out before you cancel and get a replacement week. Otherwise you may be stuck with a very restricted replacement week.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 16, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> 4/19 is only 3 days away. I think you need to e-trade for something further out before you cancel and get a replacement week. Otherwise you may be stuck with a very restricted replacement week.



Good point. If they get a cancellation replacement inside 30 14 days, I think the cancellation replacement is only good for trades inside a 30 day window?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 16, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Good point. If they get a cancellation replacement inside 30 14 days, I think the cancellation replacement is only good for trades inside a 30 day window?



I think so. Is under 14 days no replacement week? If you don't have E-Plus do they allow a retrade if within 14 days?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 20, 2014)

Do we know for sure that if you get inside 60 days and you use the multiple E-Plus retrades to bump forward >60 days, and then cancel, the replacement week is 60 day restricted? 

Do we also know for sure that if you use your last retrade and are outside 60 days the deposit will remain flex restricted and not default to the deposit expiration?

I may soon have to test this since I am inside 60 on an E-Plus check-in but I am questioning it since they finally finished programming it correctly. As we know when you get inside 60 days E-Plus is a different kind of flex in that it is 60 days from check-in and not 60 days from the current day. The previous message used to be the standard flex message but now it is correct for E-Plus and shows as:



> This retrade must be used for Flexchange® - exchanges made 59 days to 24 hours *before check-in*.



Before they fixed it you could bypass the restriction by simply changing the dates on the left but now that it is corrected I am trying to find out the complete underlying rules.

If anyone has any experience in this, either before the programming change or after, it is appreciated.

From looking at the T&C, it does not look like a cancellation that is more than 60 days out will be flex restricted. The cancellation policy does not provide anything that would further restrict this just because the previous exchange history includes E-Plus retrades. Obviously the real results could be different.


----------



## LoveTravel1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi there,

I noticed that everyone in this thread has amazing knowledge of ii and some things I am currently figuring out. I would love to hear your thoughts on the topics I just posted about. Related to 'Extend ii Marriott weeks w/Maximum power & no restrictions (e-Plus, Replacement Week)'. Hoping to brainstorm something creative and get accurate info to do so (lol, which is always 'interesting' with ii). Would adore to brainstorm with you. 

Here is my post (with questions as well as info that will be helpful to others): http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1875363#post1875363


Thanks soooo much.


----------



## topmom101 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello friends, I am in need of some advice and/or tips regarding E-Plus.  I have read many past posts on the subject, but, I am embarrassed to admit I still don't get it. Maybe I am over thinking it.  

I deposited one of my Marriott 1 bedroom units with II back in November and put in a request for a same size unit at either the SC or OC in Aruba for the week of June 19-26.  In the past, I have always been offered a 2 bedroom at the SC and been very happy about it.  This year II kept offering me a 1 bedroom at the OC. I declined it two times hoping that the SC would come thru but last week I decided that perhaps I might be running out of time and accepted the third offer of a 1 bedroom at the OC. I have read so many posts about e-plus and decided to purchase it hoping it might allow me to get a larger unit.  I check several times a day but so far no luck.  I have seen a few 2 bedrooms at the SC but, unfortunately, not for the days I need.

Other than checking every few minutes, is there anything else I should be doing to maximize my chances of an upgrade? June is fast approaching, what do you think the chances are?  You guys keep referring to 60 days out, I don't get that part, do I need to know anything about that in this particular case?

Finally, what happens if nothing comes thru and I have to keep my original 1 bedroom? I am guessing there are no cancellations? Thank you.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2016)

topmom101 said:


> Hello friends, I am in need of some advice and/or tips regarding E-Plus.  I have read many past posts on the subject, but, I am embarrassed to admit I still don't get it. Maybe I am over thinking it.
> 
> I deposited one of my Marriott 1 bedroom units with II back in November and put in a request for a same size unit at either the SC or OC in Aruba for the week of June 19-26.  In the past, I have always been offered a 2 bedroom at the SC and been very happy about it.  This year II kept offering me a 1 bedroom at the OC. I declined it two times hoping that the SC would come thru but last week I decided that perhaps I might be running out of time and accepted the third offer of a 1 bedroom at the OC. I have read so many posts about e-plus and decided to purchase it hoping it might allow me to get a larger unit.  I check several times a day but so far no luck.  I have seen a few 2 bedrooms at the SC but, unfortunately, not for the days I need.
> 
> ...



You are at the mercy of instant exchange with EPlus. So checking every few minutes is the best way to increase your chances of scoring an upgrade with Eplus.

The 60 days people are referring to is considered flexchange. This is the time when most trade power restrictions are lifted. Meaning, if your 1BR normally couldn't see a larger unit, your chances might go up inside 60 days. It is highly believe however that there is no magical cutoff at 60 days. Much of what you can see at day 61 is the same as what you can see at day 59. Flexchnage is a marketing term that I uses.


----------



## Lingber (Apr 29, 2016)

E plus question.  The rules of e-plus say you have up to 12 months to make 3 trades. Can the travel date exceed the end of the 12 months? For Instance:

I made an exchange and purchased e-plus in January for a 12/16/16 stay. It looks like we have a family event on 12/17/16  and wont be able to go. When I search for same property it is available on 12/15/17- one year exactly from my travel date and that is the farthest out I can see with the e-plus. I am considering booking that but as it is so far out my kids school calendars are not released. My question is will booking that date extend out the travel period beyond 12/15/17 as long as my exchange is transacted within one year from the original date or is that the max booking window? 

Thanks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 29, 2016)

Lingber said:


> E plus question.  The rules of e-plus say you have up to 12 months to make 3 trades. Can the travel date exceed the end of the 12 months? For Instance:
> 
> I made an exchange and purchased e-plus in January for a 12/16/16 stay. It looks like we have a family event on 12/17/16  and wont be able to go. When I search for same property it is available on 12/15/17- one year exactly from my travel date and that is the farthest out I can see with the e-plus. I am considering booking that but as it is so far out my kids school calendars are not released. My question is will booking that date extend out the travel period beyond 12/15/17 as long as my exchange is transacted within one year from the original date or is that the max booking window?
> 
> Thanks.



No, it is the max booking window while E-Plus is active. The E-Plus expiration date will remain the same and will not move. However, the E-Plus expiration date will disappear once you have used up your 3 retrades and the new expiration date will revert back to the original deposit expiration. This original deposit expiration could be before the E-plus expiration or after but in either case you will have to pay for another retrade. If this expiration is already passed then your current reservation will remain but you cannot retrade although I believe you can still cancel or extend.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 29, 2016)

Lingber said:


> E plus question. The rules of e-plus say you have up to 12 months to make 3 trades. Can the travel date exceed the end of the 12 months? For Instance:
> 
> I made an exchange and purchased e-plus in January for a 12/16/16 stay. It looks like we have a family event on 12/17/16 and wont be able to go. When I search for same property it is available on 12/15/17- one year exactly from my travel date and that is the farthest out I can see with the e-plus. I am considering booking that but as it is so far out my kids school calendars are not released. My question is will booking that date extend out the travel period beyond 12/15/17 as long as my exchange is transacted within one year from the original date or is that the max booking window?
> 
> Thanks.


 
7. (a) For Members who wish to change their Host Accommodations subsequent to receiving a Confirmation, but without canceling their Confirmation, E-Plus is available to allow Individual Members to “retrade” their original Confirmation, up to a total of three times, upon the payment of an additional fee. The use of E-Plus may be purchased at any time commencing at the time an exchange request is initially placed and continuing up to five (5) days following the issuance of a Confirmation, so long as the purchase is prior to the first date of occupancy of the Host Accommodations and the Host Resort is in good standing with II. E-Plus may be used to secure up to three (3) retrades of the Member’s Host Accommodations and/or vacation periods, at any time up to 12 months after the first date of occupancy of the Host Accommodations of the original Confirmation (the “E-Plus Usage Window”).* Once established, the E-Plus Usage Window does not change upon any subsequent retrade.* 
(b) When transacting an E-Plus retrade, the Member may view available Host Accommodations, and an E-Plus retrade will be instantly issued if the desired accommodations are available at the time the retrade is initiated. Retrade requests may be made online or by telephone.
(c) (i) When the Member transacts an E-Plus retrade 60 days or more from the first date of occupancy of the original Confirmation or, if applicable, previously issued retrade, he or she will be entitled to select available accommodations with travel dates any time up to the expiration of the E-Plus Usage Window. 
(ii) When the Member requests an E-Plus retrade 59 days to 24 hours prior to the first date of occupancy of the original Confirmation or, if applicable, initial retrade, the Member may only select from accommodations that have occupancy dates commencing up to 60 days after the first date of occupancy of the original Confirmation or previously issued retrade. Any subsequent retrade request may only be for Host Accommodations with occupancy dates 60 days or less prior to the first date of occupancy of the current retrade.
(iii) E-Plus may not be used to change Host Accommodations less than 24 hours prior to the first date of occupancy of the current Host Accommodations. 

i) II’s Exchange Cancellation Policies do not apply to an E-Plus retrade.

sorry, you beat me to it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 29, 2016)

taterhed said:


> i) II’s Exchange Cancellation Policies do not apply to an E-Plus retrade.
> 
> sorry, you beat me to it.



Do you know if they let you cancel and get a replacement week once E-Plus is exhausted and the expiration reverts to the original deposit? I am guessing that you can but I have not experienced it.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 29, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Do you know if they let you cancel and get a replacement week once E-Plus is exhausted and the expiration reverts to the original deposit? I am guessing that you can but I have not experienced it.


 
Wasn't sure, so I called II, got a VERY knowledgeable rep and ran the scenario with a unit I have 'poised' in that position (which I will probably use as planned....)

The rep confirmed:

The e-plus sets a 1 yr window.  If you cancel outside of 60 days, utilize all trades etc... you are given a replacement week--that is valid for 1 year (from the day of  issue).  This is a replacement week, based on the original deposit size/preference.  Trading strength will vary...but similar to original week (quoting rep).   The replacement week is valid for 1 year--and is NOT restricted by the original deposit week expiration date.  I double checked this point:  1 year--not bound by original deposit expiration.

You loose the exchange fee and must pay another exchange fee/e-plus fee etc...

hope this helps.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you very much for the info. That means that someone could in theory keep a deposit going indefinitely.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 29, 2016)

Can you get a replacement week on a replacement week?  I know you can add eplus on the replacement week but I thought that would be as far as you can go.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 29, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Can you get a replacement week on a replacement week?  I know you can add eplus on the replacement week but I thought that would be as far as you can go.



Oh that could be. Maybe it ends after the second E-plus. Even still though you can get as much as 6 years and 10 months with up to 8 exchanges for the price of two exchange fees and two E-plus fees. I take way too many vacations to need that much time but E-plus has made extending and retrading really cheap.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 29, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Can you get a replacement week on a replacement week? I know you can add eplus on the replacement week but I thought that would be as far as you can go.


 
I think you're right; my impression was that it was a 1 year replacement week and e-plus was available.... but nothing else.   I didn't go into the next level of scheming  ;>


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 29, 2016)

I sold my last Marriott and still have one that I did exhaust the eplus and am now on my replacement week with eplus.  I didn't use the first set efficiently because I booked a date I though I could use and then wasted the eplus adjusting from one resort to another on the same dates and then the same resort but a change from a Saturday to a Sunday, etc.


----------

